# How modern day jews view salvation



## Weston Stoler (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been studying modern day Judaism and I am wondering how Christianity answers these questions. Aparently modern day orthodox Jews would say that the law was never meant to apply to the gentile and that if they follow the covenant of Noah they will be "saved" However even "saved" is a very generic term and with the laws their is a genericness about it. How do we Christians combat that when we witness to a jew and say that Christ came to be the fulfillment of the law.


----------



## louis_jp (Nov 30, 2011)

The law was never meant to apply to the Jews either in the sense of earning their salvation from it. "For if a law had been given that could give life, then righteousness would indeed be by the law." (Gal. 3:21)


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 30, 2011)

We reason by showing Jesus is the messiah. THis is the starting point, not arguing over the nature of the Law.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 30, 2011)

There is but one covenant of grace with mankind, announced in Genesis and carried through the prophets and apostles. The pre-Abrahamic peoples, the Jews, and the Gentiles are all in need of the one and only Redemption and Redeemer provided by God to His creatures;

Galatians 3:16 Now to Abraham and his Seed were the promises made. He does not say, "And to seeds," as of many, but as of one, "And to your Seed," who is Christ.

Isaiah 33:22 (For the LORD is our Judge, The LORD is our Lawgiver, The LORD is our King; He will save us); 

James 4:12 There is one Lawgiver, who is able to save and to destroy. Who are you to judge another?


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't realize that I but some of my old Dispensational leanings in that question. They come back on a frequent basis lol


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2011)

I have seen some of them argue that Christ was a Prophet who only wanted the Gentiles to follow the Noahide laws but that his followers misconstrued and misunderstood his teachings. Or something like that.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 30, 2011)

How does one follow the Covenant of Noah?


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 30, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> How does one follow the Covenant of Noah?



That is a good question. In their mind apparently the law was only to be followed by the jews and that the only covenant we have to follow is the noahic covenant. However they arn't very strict on the application.

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

Seven Laws of Noah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

